# Is he black..cont'd (with more pics as requested)



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

I took a couple more pics today, they aren't the greatest, but someone asked for more photo's of his head.

He is standing in full sunlight in this pic.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I say black. Browns have a mealy muzzle. He's probably just a fading black because he didn't look brown in the other pictures either.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Black & beautiful! Like _Poseidon _said, brown horses have brown muzzles & highlights around their eyes & underbellies.


----------



## slc (Jan 30, 2011)

Black with blacker points.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you guys. I just figured he was brown, but cool, black it is.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Black, black, black! 8D

True blacks are more of a inky 'blue black' color. Fading blacks are more of a 'regular' black shade.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmmm. I'm not convinced he is black. Nor am I convinced that he is brown. Do you have any other head shots?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Hmmmm. I'm not convinced he is black. Nor am I convinced that he is brown. Do you have any other head shots?


What other colors are you thinking ND?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's between black and brown. I was thinking black with his other pictures, but around his muzzle is giving me the impression or a really, really dark brown.  Does that make sense?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Yep it does  It can be really hard to tell on some horses. I was just curious if there was going to be something else thrown in the mix


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Perhaps she is thinking this....REALLY dark brown.


















However, I think the OP's horse is black. I see no browm in the mane or even hints of it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You don't have to have brown in the mane or tail to have a brown horse. Nor do you have to have brown in the mane or tail to have a bay horse. Brown is another form of agouti, which is the same gene as bay. They restrict black to the points.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

He really looks black to me. But maybe we will be able to tell better when he doesn't have a nice and fuzzy winter coat.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Could be Gizmo. Lol or it could be my computer screen though too. I know that sometimes that can skew a color a person is seeing.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah that is true. It is also hard to see an actually true black horse. A lot of times they are really dark brown.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> You don't have to have brown in the mane or tail to have a brown horse. Nor do you have to have brown in the mane or tail to have a bay horse. Brown is another form of agouti, which is the same gene as bay. They restrict black to the points.


I am not a color guru, nor am I a genetic one. However, I would not expect brown in the mane and/ot tail of a bay, no less have to have it to be bay. Only reason I said anything about the mane is that from my own experience, that sunbleaches and tends to stay visible, since it is allowed to grow longer. Regular coat sheds out, as we know.

I think that after the OP's horse has shed out, and perhaps gets some sun.....then if there is ANY brown you will see it. Mine (pics above) actually gets relatively light brown with dapples where his saddle sits in the summer if he is out 24/7. I still think the OP's horse is black.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol Callie, my APHA mare, is a true black tobiano.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> I am not a color guru, nor am I a genetic one. However, I would not expect brown in the mane and/ot tail of a bay, no less have to have it to be bay.
> 
> I think that after the OP's horse has shed out, and perhaps gets some sun.....then if there is ANY brown you will see it. Mine (pics above) actually gets relatively light brown with dapples where his saddle sits in the summer if he is out 24/7.


A black horse can and does get "brown" from sun fading as well. I, personally, do not see you horse as brown, but as a black that apparently fades in the sun. 

A brown horse, once again, does not have to have _any_ brown in the mane and/or tail.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi guys, I am out of town right now, but ill get more pics this weekend. NDAppy..there is another thread started by me with almost full body shots od him also in direct sunlight. In those, he looks brown kinda. Also, his butt is a brownish as it slopes to the stifle, then his leg turns JET black...following a bay pattern. It isn't noticeable, but if you look you can see the difference.
also, as far as his mane goes, it has reddish streaks in it. Dont know if its sun bleached, or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll take a look at your other thread Starlite.  No hurry on the pics.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Gizmo said:


> It is also hard to see an actually true black horse.


How do you figure that?


----------



## 4theloveofhorses (Mar 3, 2011)

He is black. If he is a pasture pet then he may be a fading black, the "seal brown" would have obvious shading around the muzzle and eyes. The only other color would be a smokey black but even they look more chocolate than black, unless one of his parents had a dilute gene I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Smokey blacks can and do look exactly like normal black. Cream is not always apparent on black. 

Also there are browns that do not have the bam in your face brown around the muzzle and eyes.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Could he be a black chestnut?


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree. Black is what I'd say.


----------

